# Smoking with Chinese Elm



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

I did a search and found nothing.  Can you smoke with Elm?  It appears to be very hard and heavy but I dont want to get sick from it.  Thanks in advance.

Reek


----------



## rickw (Jun 8, 2009)

No, Elm is not a suitable wood to use for cooking (smoking).


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply RickW.   I think I will still go get it and use it around the campfire then.

Reek


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

Hell, I might even use it IN the camp fire!!!  LOL  Sorry, after I reread my last post it kind of sounded odd.

Aireeek


----------



## rickw (Jun 8, 2009)

No problem, happy smoking.


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

I have Chinese Elms, also called Syberian Elms, all over my yard. In fact I just cut one down a few weeks back. They are useless trees. You can try to burn it for camp wood but DO NOTuse it in your smoker or indoor fireplace or wood stove. It can be used in outdoor furnaces.

As you said it is heavy, this is due to a high sap content. Once it drys it is like balsa wood. When you burn it the smell is like urine. Stay upwind!


----------



## rickw (Jun 25, 2009)

They say the same about Weeping Willow.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

But when they're dead in the forest is where you'll find patches of morel mushrooms.  WooHoo


----------



## trashcan (Jun 25, 2009)

More like burning urine. And they don't smell to great while they're alive either.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

The same for these lousy Buckeye trees here in Ohio.Worthless,stink and pops all to H---.The nut are fun to put in the fire on campouts, they explode


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

You guys paint such a prety picture of it !!  Im glad I got lazy and never went and got it now.  Although I was kind of looking forward to that burnt urine smell.  Um Um.

Reek


----------

